# Can I tint primer with top coat paint?



## marc61 (Apr 26, 2008)

Im gonna answer my own thread, just found this on the Sherwin-Williams website. Amen, not good idea, thought I'd share it.
**************************************************

*Q: What is the advisability of mixing topcoat paint with primer in order to tint the primer?*

A:This technique is not recommended by paint manufacturers, and if done, can result in coating failure. We suggest the Sherwin-Williams Color-Prime System for shading primers.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Other than helping you see the primer a little better, I don't think you are going to accomplish much here. At least, not without adding so much that you compromise the qualities of the primer. You also might have real problems getting the paint to stay in suspension with the primer, leading the two to separate.

You can get a small bottle of "universal colorant" at the paint store if you want to tint your primer yourself, or you can have them tint it for you, absolutely free.

SirWired


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't say absolutely free. Not all paints stores will do it for free. We usually do if the product was bought from us. If you bring in primer from Lowes, yes I'm charging you to tint it. You have to understand how much tints cost now days. It's not uncommon for some color to cost almost $80 a quart.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Heh... yeah, I meant the store where you bought the primer from would tint it for free. I would by no means advocate taking BigBoxCo primer to the local paint store to get it tinted.

SirWired


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

marc61 said:


> Im gonna answer my own thread, just found this on the Sherwin-Williams website. Amen, not good idea, thought I'd share it.
> **************************************************
> 
> *Q: What is the advisability of mixing topcoat paint with primer in order to tint the primer?*
> ...


 
Tints are not made of paint. Paint has tint IN it, but doesn't work like tints at all.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

marc61 said:


> Would I be able to tint the base primer slightly using the top coat colored paint? or is htis not a good idea to mix the primer and top coat?


No
1) You'd need hella lots of paint to do any 'tinting' whatsoever
2) Don't mix primer and paint...it just makes poor primer


----------

